# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  الهجر الموجب التطليق  للضرر

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الهجر الموجب التطليق للضرر 
من صور التطليق للضرر هجر الزوج لزوجته إذ ان المذهب المالكي استند على الحديث الشريف " لاضرر ولاضرار" وبأن الوطء يتعلق به حق الزوجه وبهجره لفراشها يكون قد فوت عليها ذلك الحق ولا يكون امساكآ لها بالمعروف . ويقول المذهب المالكي ان اقل مدة للهجر يجوز للزوجه بعدها طلب التطليق لهذا السبب هي سته أشهر هجرية سابقه على رفع الدعوى واستنادآ على ماأستنه سيدنا عمر رضى الله عنه من إرساله للجند إلى ساحة القتال مده لاتزيد عن سته اشهر بأعتبار انها اقصى ماتستطيع المرأه الصبر عليه من غياب زوجها.

* تعريف الهجر:
هي غيبة الزوج عن بيت الزوجية مع أقامته في البلد التي تقيم فيه زوجته
ويكون الضرر في هذه الحاله هجرآ قصد به الأذى فيفرق بينما لاجله إذا كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أقام قضاءه .. ويعتبر أشد ضررآ بالإضافه إلى هجره لها وإقامتهما في بلد واحد إذا عمد إلى الزواج بأخرى بحيث يعرض عن زوجته الأولى.. 
حيث جاء في التطليق للضرر :
-يجوز للزوجه طلب التطليق للضرر الذي يتعذر معه دوام العشره ولايبيحه الشرع.
-يتم إثبات التطليق للضرر بكافة طرق الإثبات بما فيه شهادة الشهره والتسامع.
*

----------

